# Guess the Score Sat. Feb. 26th @ Knicks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Felt like copying the Knicks game thread somewhat this time with a few changes. Credit goes to Weasel.

<center>







vs.








<center>

7:30 PM, Madison Square Garden
*TV*: WB4 *Radio*: WIBC</center>

*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Knicks_





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney

_Pacers_:





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Jermaine O'Neal/Scot Pollard

Pacers 97
Knicks 83

Pacers Leading Scorer- Stephen Jackson (25)

Knicks Leading Scorer- Stephon Marbury (24)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

98 - 94 Pacers

Pacers Leading Scorer: Jermaine O'Neal (32)
Knicks Leading Scorer: Jamal Crawford

We should definately win this game, NY is totally undersized, all we have to do is keep taking the ball inside and this game will be ours.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

You give credit to Weasel and not me...

Pacers- 98
Knicks- 87


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacer 98

Knicks 86


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

My prediction:
_Pacers 98
Knicks: 89_


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 100
Knickerbockers 85

The Knicks suck so bad lately


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm not really feelin any predictions now but:

Pacers: 98
Knicks: 89


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I'm not really feelin any predictions now but:
> 
> Pacers: 98
> Knicks: 89


Jermaniac Fan already guessed that.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster and Tinsley are again out, and Pollard and AJ are again starting. When did Herb Williams become the Knicks coach? Have the Knicks changed their court since 1999?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard with a nice hustle play, and Reggie hits the first shot of the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard is ****ing awesome at tip-outs! He has at least 3 rebounds already. Jermaine hits. It's so easy to go inside, the Knicks have no big man.

5-4 Knicks with 9 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We are really playing as a team. Jermaine to AJ to Pollard to AJ who hits. Pollard draws a foul.

9-7 Pacers with 7 minutes left


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I can see a big game from Reggie coming...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Crawford hits over Miller, then Miller hits over Crawford. For New York, the fans don't have much of a reaction this game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie over Marbury! He's going for 30.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Games like this make me think that Reggie doesn't try against other opponents.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie is really a liability on defense. He can't guard Crawford, Marbury, or the Knicks' SF. If he hadn't already scored 8-10 points, I'd put Freddie in.

18-13 Pacers with 4 minutes to go in the 1st.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Holy crap! Anthony Johnson posterised somebody bad!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jerome Williams with a tip-slam, then Jermaine is called for a charge. I just saw AJ dunk again!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why would you try to alley-oop it to Pollard? Of course we turn it over, then Tim Thomas dunks on us.

22-19 Pacers with 2 minutes left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Reggie is really a liability on defense. He can't guard Crawford, Marbury, or the Knicks' SF. If he hadn't already scored 8-10 points, I'd put Freddie in.
> 
> 18-13 Pacers with 4 minutes to go in the 1st.


Nobody can guard Crawford. That's why he's one of my favorite players.


BTW, Croshere can't ally-oop?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine gets a technical. A lot of our players argue and insult the refs too much.

22-21 Pacers with over 1 minute left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

25-22 Knicks :no:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

27-24 Knicks at the end of the first. We need to take it inside more, although the Knicks are playig very aggressive.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't see what we're doing wrong, but we're sucking.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Knicks keep dunking on us, we need Jermaine back.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill can jump! We're making horrible passes, namely from Croshere and to Croshere. Gotta love Crawford's pass. :biggrin: 

33-28 Knicks with under 9 minutes to go.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Eddie Gill is horrible tonight. It'd be nice to see Tinsley play in his hometown.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Please let Reggie come back in after the commercial.



> Eddie Gill is horrible tonight. It'd be nice to see Tinsley play in his hometown.


Gill isn't as horrible as Croshere, but for the first time... maybe ever...I want Anthony Johnson back in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the ****? How is elbowing someone in the stomach not a foul? It wasn't even accidental. Williams dunks on us again. Freddie called for goaltending when the ball was going down about one foot from the rim.

37-32 NY with 7 minuts left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ANOTHER shot clock violation.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Crawford again! Johnson called for a foul when he didn't even touch him.

40-32 NYK with 6 minutes to go.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Wow, that's one of the worst calls I've ever witnessed on Johnson.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

When did Kurt Thomas get a jumpshot? He has 12 points already.

42-34 Knicks :nonono:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knicks are shooting 88% this quarter. :no:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

46-37 Knicks with 3:40 to go. This is pathetic. We keep turning the ball over which leads to open jumpshots and fastbreaks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Knicks seem to be getting every rebound. We always appear to be held.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

When Stephon Marbury out-hustles Scot Pollard you know something's wrong.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We suck a lot.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

kurt thomas' offense is his jumpshot. thats all hes got. shaq said hes the best shooter at his position....

you guys really suck on defense...im surprised since you guys shut down the cavs yesterday


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kurt Thomas keeps hitting jumpshots. 59-51 Knicks with 5:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> you guys really suck on defense


Don't talk to us about sucking on defense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This feels like a game before the break. We just keep coming back and coming back until we lose.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I beat the clock in 1 second this time.

75-66 Knicks with 7:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great. Marbury goes for a layup knee first into Jermaine's chest/stomach. Jermaine leaves the game and could have a broken rib. Marbury tries the same thing on Harrison, but Harrison throws him away.

Final Score- 90-79 Knicks


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

90-79 Knicks

Pacers Fan- 15, but DQ'd
Turkish- 13, but DQ'd
Bird Fan- 22, but DQ'd
rock- 23, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 20, but DQ'd
DJMD- 26, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 20, but double DQ'd

Winner- Turkish Delight


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Good, Jermaine's X-Ray came back negative, meaning that there is no fracture. It's probably just bruised.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Damn this sucks, our 5 game winning streak is over, but we shouldn't get down on this loss, we need to come out next game strong, and beat the Sonics. One thing we must not do if we want to make the playoffs, is go on a loosing streak, we can't afford to loose a lot of games in a row if we want a chance to make the playoffs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stats:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Another solid game for AJ. Jermaine took a lot of shots, but at least scored. We needed a lot more out of Jackson. Outrebounded by 11, only 11 assists, no blocks, 42%, 20% from 3, all unacceptable.


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

ugh


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Marbury tries the same thing on Harrison, but Harrison throws him away.


Harrison is bad-***.


I didn't see the second half. Reggie only finished with 14?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Harrison is bad-***.
> 
> 
> I didn't see the second half. Reggie only finished with 14?


He didn't seem to play much. When he did play, it looked like he wasn't looking to shoot. He didn't seem to come around screens often and actually look to score, like what he needed to do.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

This game sucked all around, and to make it worse it was reffed by "Knick" Bavetta


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow the Knicks are 2-0 since the trade deadline?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> When did Kurt Thomas get a jumpshot? He has 12 points already.
> 
> 42-34 Knicks :nonono:


All Kurt thomas does is shoot jumpshots!!! he rarely drives or posts up!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Wow the Knicks are 2-0 since the trade deadline?


 :yes: By the way, Harrison seems like a thug :naughty: ity:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> All Kurt thomas does is shoot jumpshots!!! he rarely drives or posts up!!


I figured that out after tonight. I always thought he was a garbage player that got mostly second chance points. I haven't really seen much of him in the past 2 years, though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> :yes: By the way, Harrison seems like a thug :naughty: ity:


Harrison's the kind of guy that would run away from a midget if they challenged him to a fight. Marbury's the thug, look what he did to Jermaine.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Harrison's the kind of guy that would run away from a midget if they challenged him to a fight. Marbury's the thug, look what he did to Jermaine.


It was unintentional!! Jermaine was qouted after the game saying such as well!! good game, good luck the rest of the season!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

This game was great! :hurl:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Speaking of thugs, I'd give that title to Kurt Thomas who stepped on Reggie Miller while Miller was on the ground during one of the playoff series.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> 90-79 Knicks
> 
> Pacers Fan- 15, but DQ'd
> Turkish- 13, but DQ'd
> ...


Hook me up with them rep points.
By the way I think we should say that the winner gets rep points on the game threads, that will probably attract more people.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Hook me up with them rep points.
> By the way I think we should say that the winner gets rep points on the game threads, that will probably attract more people.


I would've if I was allowed to.


----------

